# Opening a food truck business



## youngbuck

I really like the idea of being self employed but the idea of owning my own restaurant is just about terrifying, more often than not it fails. So I thought that having a food truck would be an idea to look in to. I am an empty canvas on this matter and am just getting all the information possible. To me, it sounds like a small investment with a chance for a high return. I have excellent credit and know several people willing to loan a "decent" amount of money. I live in New Orleans and there are festivals and things going on all the time, not to mention bars closing late with lots of hungry drunks. Where could I park it? Do I need pay someone to park wherever? How much would I be paying Uncle Sam for taxes and licensing etc.? How much would a truck run me for? Where could I find info for grants? Drinking in the streets is legal in New Olreans, what would a liquor license cost? If anyone has some information or web sites that would be a great deal of help. Also, some menu ideas would be great, I was thinking some interesting easy to recognize food like duck and caramelized onion quesadillas, duck confit mac and cheese with cracklins, some pulled pork sliders, red beans and rice, homemade sausage and kraut, homemade potato chips, fried oyster baskets. Again, thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## ed buchanan

You can look all of this up on internet yourself. In particular local licenseing and health dept laws


----------



## buonaboy

There is a place like that here in Seattle. Their website isn't much to look at -but they are wildly popular, and kinda pricey.
Skillet Street Food

you might try and contact them?


----------



## gunnar

depends what your looking for in trucks and kitchens. here some things...

Vending Trucks | Roach Coaches | Concession Trucks for Sale |

and...

Used Catering Trucks for Sale

enjoy


----------



## chefhow

I will tell you that I often entertained the idea of a "gourmet roach coach" during my career and have always hit snags. Certain cities frown upon such notions and make it hard to do what you want, which I assume is to cook scratch meals in a vehicle. You need fresh water, power, refrigeration and some cities require bathrooms if you are going to serve food. Good luck and keep us up to date.


----------



## youngbuck

thanks for all the info guys, a big help


----------



## gunnar

Food trucks or concession trailers are older then you might think (cowboy chuckwagon comes to mind) . For more info use this link Armenco Catering Truck and Hot Dog Cart Manufacturing Company . The website even has tips and ways to plan your new buisness and gives some good advice from what little i have read


----------



## unichef

Youngbuck-

Having done concessions and mobile food units in a prior life, I might be able to give you some insight you may not get on websites trying to sell you a truck.

When you say a truck, keep in mind you will still need to have a base station, IE. production kitchen to work out of. Some people have a friend's restaurant they work out of. Sure, you are going to hear that you can get a big truck with a hood system, grills, fryers, etc.. You will be limited by the size of your truck as to how much you can produce, hence, how much $ you will make. Keep in mind that concessions generally make the bulk of their revenue at special events, fairs, etc.. in a short amount of time. In other words, you have to crank it out fast- turn and burn while you have the customers there. Trying to produce everything in a truck will limit the turnover time.

Also, if you have a production kitchen, it needs to be a licensed facility. Working out of your house or garage is not legal. While you might get away with it, you set yourself up for huge liability concerns.

The second piece of being successful in the concession business is exactly the same as a freestanding restaurant.....location.....location....location. In the fair and special event business, your "spot", or location, is everything. You may notice at the State Fair you will see the same joints in the same spot year after year. It takes years for vendors to work their way up to a good spot at some of the larger events. When I sold my last concession, I was really selling the contracts that I had at the events. So don't think you will just pull into the first event and are told to set up on 42nd and Broadway- that will take time to work up to. 

With food concessions especially, some events don't even let new vendors in until an old one leaves. For example, they will only have 4 fried dough vendors, 6 sausage vendors, etc.. You can put yourself on a list at most events, just hope the administrators don't have a brother in law in the food business. 

Most events are booked several months ahead of time. Contact them early. 

Permits and licensing are huge and vary from location to location. Make sure you know what you need before you set up. I have been set up at a fair and some guy from the County Clerk's office shows up asking to see my special event permit which I knew nothing about. They can shut you down until you get the permit.

Mobile food vending is a rough business. If you really want to try it, start by doing some small weekend events and don't quit your regular job until you get up and running.


----------



## jayebarrera

good timing. My brother is selling his truck. it is in great condition and ready with all necessary accessories like: stove, fridge, sinks, counters, ramp...it is a chevy stepvan with vinyl lettering for easy removal. if you are serious please email i will send more details. it is in Mio Michigan, he is asking $8500.


----------



## roynor

so hows everything going did you get started


----------



## senor stan

Can anyone lead me in the right direction to licenses and permits for a food truck in Oklahoma....Just moved here and am running into nothing but red tape and getting any information on zoning,permits or even licensing....Have a message in with health dept, but found this site and wanted to see if anyone could point me in the right direction..... email is [email protected]


----------



## chefbuba

Senor Stan,

Go to the city or county offices that you plan to work in, inquire about what is needed for a mobile food vendor license. This could be as simple as paying for a business license, or having to deal with planning, zoning, fire marshall et all.

Every city, county, state is different. Some very difficult, some very easy.

You need to get with the health dept, find out their wants. Work with them, go in there confident in your knowledge of the business, understand sanitation and food safety....they like that.  Get your food handlers card. Do you have a truck now? You need to know the rules better than the hd....


----------



## gareth

Hi Youngbuck,

There's lots of good advice from every one else. But don't take credit unless its _*money you can afford to loose*_. Insurance companies underpin all financial transactions, and despite your best efforts, lets say something happens, the insurance companies will stop you getting a loan, not the bank or the car dealership or the phone company and there's no way around it. I have been keen to get into food for a long time and a short while ago I kicked off. I built a mobile food processing trailer. What is great about it is that I have the world wide patten on the design but we can do some great things with it. Its versitile so if your little cart or mobile truck isn't versatile consider your options. If you can't be flexible it leaves you a little short if some thing doesn't quite work. I make 165 litres of Jam in my trailer every day $3,000 in my pocket every day. But if that doesn't work I can make sauce (which we do 230 litres a day) and if that doesn't sell I can make fruit or meat pies (2,500 a day) with a great automatic pie machine (which we do). You've had great advice from Uni chef he was supportive but a bit wary. Monday's are a great day to piggy back on some else's kitchen making jam or sauce just to kick things off. Start your brand and do it the cheapest way you can and get cash flow. I am hopeful that the truck will be great for you, but I wonder that it may be a long road, when you could hit the ground running in other things. Good Luck.


----------



## thecrepelady

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:ApplyBreakingRules/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <w:UseFELayout/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if !mso]><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif]

In response to "UniChef" ....Actually, it depends on what state you live in as to whether or not it is legal to prepare food in your home to sell on a concession trailer or truck. I live in Florida and it IS legal here, BUT you must have the proper permits to do so...and also MUST have the County Health Dept. come out and inspect the kitchen just as they do any other restaurant!

I know this because I own a concession trailer!

There are several thing you will want to consider Youngbuck...make sure you have contacted your specific county's business license dept (usually at the same location as the tag agency and/or marriage licenses)...they can fill you in on what is required for where you live...sometimes it is even different if you are in city limits or out of them, so be sure to contact them FIRST!

These are the guidelines for Florida…this may be different for Texas…

*Tax Information*

· Mobile vendors in Florida must register with the state's department of revenue in order to collect and report sales tax revenues. In addition, cities require that street vendors obtain a local business tax number.

· You must carry General Liability Insurance.

· You must carry Workman's Compensation Insurance IF you have over 4 employees.

· You must carry business vehicle Insurance on the trailer/truck itself, a personal vehicle policy will not suffice.

*Inspections*

· Hot dog carts and any mobile vendor preparing and selling food products must follow inspection laws similar to restaurants and other dining establishments. Street vendors selling food must register with the Florida's division of hotels and restaurants.

· You MUST pass Catering/Preparing Inspection preformed by the State Department of Health, in order to obtain your food handlers permit.

*Other Regulations*

· Hot dog vendors and other concession carts in Florida must constantly move, pausing only on a customer's request. Some municipalities do not allow food vendors to cook food on the cart or truck. However, additional permits may allow for operating at fairs and festivals is allowed for the length of the fair/festival.

I hope this gives you a little more insight…if you would like to talk more about the business, I'd be more than happy to share what I have learned with you. Just give me a shout! 

It's a fun and wonderful business to be in…everybody ALWAYS eats…even in this economy. They always buy food at fairs and festivals…especially the ones that are free for them to enter. They justify it because it didn't cost them to get in, so they can splurge on a little snack. We've all done it before… ~smiles~


----------



## borderbar-b-que

Youngbuck, I also am beginning my venture into the Mobile Food Truck operation.  There are a lot of great suggestions. I've done a great deal of research on the Texas Health Dept page and found the TEFR is the main baseline but city and county also have their own guidlines as well.  I went the the city health department web site and just asked for the information as I was having a lot of difficulty finding it.  The HD Mgr sent me the information to my email and so far I've had no issues with understanding his documents.  TEFR is very dificlut to follow and reads more like a legal document than anything else so I was lost, frustrated and had a headache!  Anyway I'll be working in West TX, Southern NM and SE OK and all of them are different.  Even different for temporary permits vs the regular route areas if you are going to do this daily.  READ, READ and ask your health dpt questions, so far they have been very helpful.


----------



## saucey

street food/ food trucks are blowing up in the downtwon district in phoenix they just opened a concept retuarant catered to the younger genration called cycle its at a swank hotel here and the word cycle has multiple meanings cause it cycles resturants by having food trucks cater upscale street food for a cpl weeks at a time and it is also aimed at the cyclers who ride area in this area.

its kind of cool, i checked out the filipino street truck a cpl weeks ago

http://cyclephoenix.com/


----------



## cynthia taylor

Could you send info to my email. Thanks


----------



## nausicca3000

Hi CrepeLady, I was just reading your notes on cooking at home and was wondering where you think I may find supporting information that allows me to cook at home. I live in FL and I called the FL DEpt of Biz and Prof Reg and was told this was a no-no. Maybe it varies on the county but maybe I asked the wrong question too. Thanks for your help.


----------



## justjessica

CrepeLady - I live in FL too and just sold my restaurant of 10 yrs.  Cooking in the home is a NO-NO.  Unless you have some personal experience and documentation....At any rate, I have a commercial location I can use for some prep.  But is it necessary or can you have a product(s) that can be made only on the truck?  Do you make your batter in the kitchen then bring it to the trailer/truck or do you make on the truck?  Is your prep done elsewhere and not on the truck - like for cut fruit, vegetables, and meats?  Thanks for the info if you can provide it...very interested in this.


----------



## edow

Myself, Brother and Friend are interested in starting a mobile food truck in Florida. I would love to get some more info from you. Would you be willing to share some advice?


----------



## thetincook

What kind of business plan are you thinking off? New wave or traditional food truck?


----------



## edow

We have not quite gotten the menu down yet. We have started being gourmet and then reverted back to a more traditional menu based on the research I have done. We do intend to implement a new dish as we figure out the clientele. We have a meeting this weekend regarding the menu.


----------



## gdppbill

I would love to hear about your knowledge of the business please email me at [email protected]


----------



## howlingpug

This is fantatic information, does anyone in california have this kind of information, thanks HowLingPug


----------



## nomax

say your questions.....i havesome of the same questions....but i think i have someanswers for you also...would like to talk and exchange info...i am cosidering doing this up in indianapolis....i am also from new oreleans with almost 40 years in the rest biz.....my e-mail is [email protected]....thanks


----------



## momdukes60

Hi I would like to know if the truck is still for sale?


----------



## novafoodie

Tampa Bay Florida is starting to feel the food trucks slowly move in, very slowly.

As some have stated it is a rough and nasty end of the culinary arts, but if you keep at it and preserver as many have it will come around for you.


----------



## shaynel

Hi. My name is Shayne. Would like to talk to UniChef and Crepe lady more. Email is [email protected]. Thanks y'all


----------



## orlandocook

Looks like you have a lot of ideas youngbuck. I would recommend separating those ideas out by one and concentrating on them in steps. If you have too many things going on at once you will never get any type of restaurant up.


----------



## flchef

Found this on google search in Florida. From The Florida Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services Division of Food Safety Guidelines for Mobile Food Establishments Commissary Letter of Agreement. This will answer most of you questions as to what the State requires. It clearly states *a private residence may not be used as a commissary * I am sure plenty of people do it, but, when you get someone sick or worse! you will pay the price.

This is the link below. Good luck with your venture.

http://www.freshfromflorida.com/fs/mobile_guide.pdf


----------



## babas kitchen

That I agree with Orlandocook.


----------



## babas kitchen

Does anyone live in Chicago, IL and has interest in a Food Truck Business.


----------



## jemstone

Hi there, I wnat to thank you sooo much for all your info on Food Trucks!! Since I live in St augustine Fla your info cut right to the chase. I own an art/gift gallery that leases space to local artits and I want to add a cafe to the rear of the store so we can be a Art, Eat and Internet hot spot that brings in more customers on those hot, hot days. I have worked in the restaurants all my life and bartended for 35 yrs so I'm no stranger to the biz but in this tiny town like any city they want you to jump through so many hoops that I thought instead of spending money upgrading the building I'm renting that I could invest in a food truck that I can pull in the back and also use for events.Thanks again and I will keep you posted on my progress and next time you are in St Augustine please come by and say Hi. www.artlandofsaintaugustine.com Jem Stone


----------



## meli peli

Crepe Lady,

In the state of FL exactly where do we go to find out the laws pertaining to a food truck or production of foods for retail sale in a fair/market/food truck setting?  I've so far read that you can NOT make foods at home for sale on a food truck so your comment is giving me some hope.  Can you tell me where to go to get the definitive answer on what types of licensing etc is needed?  Thanks so much!


----------



## the surullo guy

Hi Crepe Lady

Thanks for the info. I live in Florida and looking into getting into the business. Didn't know you could get approval to use your private kitchen as for commercial food prep station. Is that a local rule or part of the Florida Administrative Code?

Thanks!


----------



## art hernandez

Hi Guys I was looking for information about my certain question on google and ran into this page for post by the way. I'm Art, well enough about that what I was wondering is if I go to a local bar and post up there with my home BBQ grill and start selling, burgers, baked potatoes, maybe a whole ham then serve it in slices along with mashed potatoes, BUT I don't not charge for the food I just have a tip jar could I be shut down? I'm doing this more as a hobby lets say I just have some food Ideas and would like to see if I go set up around 12AM and just start cooking till 2AM when all the bars close here in Los Angeles County could I get in any trouble, fined, told to go home? I'll probably be a 100 feet from the bar I'm sure the aroma will attract the local bar patrons... any info or somewhere where I could be directed would be a lot of help thanks,

Art


----------



## misstiarat

Hello,

I am looking to buy a mobile kitchen and live in Florida. My father and I will be a team and I hope to have this up in running with in the next month. I would love speaking with the CrepLady you seem to have a lot of knowledge especially in the state of Fl where I live. Help! lol Thank you


----------



## chefbuba

I doubt you will get a response, crepelady made one post here, six months ago.

Go speak to your health dept, FIRST, before you buy anything. You need to know what the requirements are in YOUR AREA, that can come only from YOUR local health dept.

The salesman at one of the trailer manufacturers will sell you anything, regardless of weather it will pass hd inspection. He may tell you it will, and it might, but why gamble on costly changes?

What are you going to sell? How much food experience do and your father have have?

Do you know what type of equipment you need? How it needs to be laid out for an efficient work flow? Do you need a 3' grill or a 6'? do you need fryers? how many? Do you need an oven, steam table?

How much refrigeration and where should it be placed?

Do you have a commissary? Where are you going to get your supplies?

What type of insurance do you need, where are you going to get it, how much will it cost?

There are a lot of things to consider before buying the first trailer you see for sale.


----------



## inspiredcook

http://www.freshfromflorida.com/fs/mobile_guide.pdf

Here ya go!


----------



## crispyfinger

I must say, this Forum is priceless! The information everyone has shared is very valuable for one starting off!

 I have cooking since I was able to hold a spoona nd help mom out, but professionally about 16 years. I am finally in a point to start up and the Food Truck is obviously the way to go. Where to begin?!! OMG,a literal road map you all have put together right here!
 Just about tuned in with what I would like in a truck and the market is looking so much better for them.
Tomorrow finds me at the County Clerks office to start the plan of action!!!

Peace and Grease!!!


----------



## pie maker

I was looking forward to reading more of Crepe Lady's comments on her food truck business. Too bad she only posted once and then split. I never heard that you can legally serve food to the public if you dont have a commercial kitchen that is inspected. Many people bend the rules, and it makes fallout more difficult for the rest of us. I want to start a food truck business with my sister. She lives in texas, the san antonio area. they are having their struggles with this phenomena, Chicago wants you to make all the food in a commercial kitchen, New York isnt issuing any additional licenses right now. All we want is to cook food and make people happy.


----------



## pie maker

so how is your food truck adventure coming along? I would like to hear how things are ...my sister lives in Texas and we want to do the same.

thanks for the response.


----------



## chefron1962

Hello foodies, I live in new new Orleans and food trucks haven't caught on much. Does any one know how youngbuck made out.  I am considering line up my ducks to open a food truck, I am infiantcy stages.  Thoughts?


----------



## gogetter

I'm in the chicagoland area and I'm currently doing research about starting a food truck business.  Is there anyone else within the chicagoland area with experience in operating a food truck or interested in owning/operating one.


----------



## gogetter

Baba's Kitchen...do you have an email where you can be reached?\


----------



## melissasullivan

My boyfriend and I are also planning on opening a food truck in FL. As far as everyones questions surrounding "can you cook from home"? The answer is no. Here is the supporting info: http://www.freshfromflorida.com/fs/FAQGen.html But realistically, Im sure you can find a space to rent at night or early morning to prep food. Maybe even ask a local church if you can rent out their kitchen during the week.


----------



## dburg30

melissasullivan said:


> My boyfriend and I are also planning on opening a food truck in FL. As far as everyones questions surrounding "can you cook from home"? The answer is no. Here is the supporting info: http://www.freshfromflorida.com/fs/FAQGen.html But realistically, Im sure you can find a space to rent at night or early morning to prep food. Maybe even ask a local church if you can rent out their kitchen during the week.


Yep, to do it legit, which IMO is the only thing people can do to get some of the bad stigma attached to 'roach coaches' isnt easy in Fla.. And I'll look for it, but I think I read something about churches not working as a kitchen, but I cant remember why. Have a friend in Fla and we are looking for somewhere 'truck friendly' in the SE part of the US  Anywhere from NC to FL would work. But read up on state laws first, then start looking local and it's a pain to do it right.


----------



## leydy quintero

I am looking to start a concession business in florida. does any one know how and where i can find grants. am a single mother of two. I have looked and searched online but no luck. any information e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## culinary genius

Young Buck,

I admire you for your courage. I too am interested in opening a food truck. I live in San Diego and am in the research phase of things. Let me know if you find out anything. Thanks to your post, I was able to get some valuable information.


----------



## fantom foodie

Crepe Lady,

I am in Jacksonville and am looking into opening a truck in the near future.

Any insider insight would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Feel free to email me @ [email protected]


----------



## leesmom

HI, I know this is a really silly question.. but how would you know what is the best size griddle or toaster ? From what I have read, the first thing you should do is contact your local health department and ask what the requirements are etc.. Then from there, locate a truck/trailer per their requirements? I know these are stupid questions, I just had to ask. Thanks, me

...


----------



## foodtruckmarket

First, go to your cities business licensing department and ask if they permit food trucks.

then to go to your local health department and ask about ,mobile food vehicle requirements and what requirements

does a person working on the truck need. They usually require a short course about handling food.

Talk to other food truck owners and fair vendors.

The best way to start is plan a small menu and test it out at small events.


----------



## novafoodie

First let me say I am not an expert but we are opening the third unit in Tampa Florida, it will be a custom made trailer which rivals any upscale brick and mortar.

To answer a few questions

First of all your commissary needs to be commercial and licensed, also check to see if they are in good standings with the inspectors. Forget cooking at home, if you get caught they will write you up and be of public record.

Be careful where you look at setting up, some areas here are not truck friendly, Tampa is food truck friendly and Saint Petersburg is not at all.

Never let anyone con you into paying to park unless it is at one of the markets that charge a small fee, keep up with the food truck roundups that are mostly free or very low cost.

Make sure your truck will support the menu, so many purchase a boiler plate floor plan and they are tough to work with. Looks good on paper but when you are confined to the insides you may regret letting someone that knows nothing about flow sell you a truck or trailer.


----------



## novafoodie

dburg30 said:


> Yep, to do it legit, which IMO is the only thing people can do to get some of the bad stigma attached to 'roach coaches' isnt easy in Fla.. And I'll look for it, but I think I read something about churches not working as a kitchen, but I cant remember why. Have a friend in Fla and we are looking for somewhere 'truck friendly' in the SE part of the US  Anywhere from NC to FL would work. But read up on state laws first, then start looking local and it's a pain to do it right.


Church kitchens are blacklisted since Florida changed inspection rules, grey area now and are not legal.


----------



## novafoodie

dburg30 said:


> Yep, to do it legit, which IMO is the only thing people can do to get some of the bad stigma attached to 'roach coaches' isnt easy in Fla.. And I'll look for it, but I think I read something about churches not working as a kitchen, but I cant remember why. Have a friend in Fla and we are looking for somewhere 'truck friendly' in the SE part of the US  Anywhere from NC to FL would work. But read up on state laws first, then start looking local and it's a pain to do it right.


Church kitchens are blacklisted since Florida changed inspection rules, grey area now and are not legal.


----------



## novafoodie

Here is a link to the Florida regs.

http://www.freshfromflorida.com/fs/mobile_guide.pdf


----------



## the h

I am doing research on the food truck / mobile concession biz in Orlando FL. I see them around all the time. I would like to find a location near the local colleges UC, Full sail if at all possible. Does anyone know of any regs that would keep me from being in the area of a school?

Also, can anyone tell me what they would consider absolutely necessary to have in your truck that the average mobile concession stand start up owner would not think to purchase?

fell free to email me @ [email protected].... Thanks in advance.


----------



## miloufood

where do i go to have info about food truck regulations for new york city, and people that can build a ktchen in a truck.


----------



## lburgau

Good day all, I have an idea, while it may not be totally on the up & up it still may be doable and please don't take this as an admission or suggestion to do something unethical,(private residence may not be used as a commissary I am sure plenty of people do it, but, when you get someone sick or worse! you will pay the price.). Can't a person pay a willing reastauranteaur a nominal yearly fee to use a local esthablishment to _*act*_ as a commissary while physically doing something else;ie preparing food somewhere else? The downside is paying the price!


----------



## lburgau

I too am looking into the possibilities or opening and running a mobile food truck concession in Louisiana, specifically in St. Charles and John the Baptist Parishes. Might anyone here know of someone I can contact for suggestions and guidance as to which state, parish or Federal Gov. agencies that I need to contact to start this ball a'roaling?

My second question is: Does anyone here have any experience with on-line or generic type business plan proposals?

TIA, LeeB.

[email protected]


----------



## lburgau

Good Day Ron;

Years ago, say about 30 or so, food truck were every where here in all the industrial corridors, Engineers Rd, Peters Rd, France Rd and all the in between constructions sites. Now a days you don't see any. There is a company in Slidel, I think anyway, that possible may still operate a concession truck operation (dispatch and supply). I haven't spoken to him yet to see if he's still in business or willing to share his information. I was thinking he may if one is possible going to use some of his services (wink wink). Presently I live in the LaPlace area and am a Union crane operator who is wanting to shed all the BS associated with my present line of work and mandatory taxes. I am just starting to look into the possibilites of a mobile food truck route. If you'd like to exchange ideas that would be real cool. [email protected]

Have a good day.

LBurgau


----------



## stephen nass

Seems to me that one of the reasons why there are fewer food trucks is due to the increased amount of regulation. Larger businesses force them out of town with permit processes (3 steps of approval at least where I live!) and fees.


----------



## wham

interested in the food truck for sale in mio michigan

pls contact me


----------



## chefbuba

Are you talking about the one that was listed 2 1/2 years ago?.....I doubt you will get a response!


----------



## coogcooker

I am currently looking into food trucks in houston. My biggest concern is if it is something i can be profitable at and what the return on something like that is in this area. obviously that is a main concern of many people but there is alot that goes into the planning of something like this. I have a good concept its just timing and money that im waiting on. good luck in youre ventures.


----------



## coogcooker

What area of West tx are you focusing on? im assuming by your name you are big into bbq. so is your concept going to be BBQ?


----------



## liss

Yes I am interested Please send me more info. Pics length year mileage etc.


----------



## detroitchef

Very good info from some of these posts. Still not sure if I can cook in my kitchen in fl though, lol! I am a chef of 13 years and my wife and I are cockering moving to Virginia beach and starting a mobil kitchen. I am familiar with the rules for temporary stands for festivals and events but does any one know how the area is on food trucks and the commisary regs. I have found bits of info but nothing solid. Any info on the subject would be much appreciated.


----------



## cheryl jansen

Im in Michigan and looking for a truck with a stove. Send me a PM for my email. Thanks


----------



## machete74

I will never give up my dream. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## machete74

ya was up there how much i live here in mi ( threerivers)


----------



## clcocoa

Hi I am very interested in seeing the food truck. I am currently working in one but it is not mine. I am going to start my own business and I need a food truck. Please PM me my name is char 

Thank you looking forward to hearing from you. If you can send pics thanks


----------



## jessicamiller

I ned help someone i wantu food to be tasted by someone famous. i want my own restraunt but i am 20 i will have money next year i might put in a request as a private cook for someone cool.


----------



## chef steve m

I am located in NY and have not had any problems with regulations, the key is to make sure your builder is following local codes during the build. Contact your local health dept and fire marshal, many areas now require fire suppression systems. Have the truck built right from the beginning and you won't have any issues. My builders Fancy Food Trucks based in PA were amazing to work with from start to finish.


----------



## gwennie

hi i'm inquiring about your bros food truck for sale.  is it still available. does it come with equipment  etc plz e-mail pics  thanx   gwennie


----------



## petemccracken

Are you inquiring about the one listed almost 4 years ago?


gwennie said:


> hi i'm inquiring about your bros food truck for sale. is it still available. does it come with equipment etc plz e-mail pics thanx gwennie


----------



## killerkobrakai

Building a food truck.  Have the chance to choose a gas or propane generator.  Any suggestions?  Pros and cons?


----------



## frankieg

I am also looking to get into the industry but I have some questions. I also live in South Florida.

1) If the concession trailer has a full Kitchen ie. fridge, stove, oven multiple fryers hoods, fire suppression system etc...do I still need a bricks and motor kitchen ie commissary.

2) Where do you dispose of your used frying oil.

3) How long does it take to get a license.
4) If I rent a small warehouse space with electricity can I store my food products in the trailer fridges and or fridges in my warehouse space.


----------



## cheflayne




----------



## jake t buds

This May or may not be useful -

Food truck economics:

http://blog.priceonomics.com/post/45352687467/food-truck-economics


----------



## chefbuba

FrankieG said:


> I am also looking to get into the industry but I have some questions. I also live in South Florida.
> 
> 1) If the concession trailer has a full Kitchen ie. fridge, stove, oven multiple fryers hoods, fire suppression system etc...do I still need a bricks and motor kitchen ie commissary.
> 
> 2) Where do you dispose of your used frying oil.
> 
> 3) How long does it take to get a license.
> 4) If I rent a small warehouse space with electricity can I store my food products in the trailer fridges and or fridges in my warehouse space.


All perfect questions to be answered by Your Health Dept.


----------

